
NPM staff claimed they were fired after trying to unionize - baud147258
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/04/22/npm_fired_staff_union_complaints/
======
taspeotis
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19724674](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19724674)

~~~
baud147258
My bad, I didn't saw it. And it seems the links were different (extra # in the
other link), so this submission was accepted.

------
itronitron
If I still used npm I would be very concerned that it will go the way of
SourceForge.

~~~
snypox
You mean yarn?

~~~
ivanceras
yarn is just an interface to the vast npm ecosystem.

~~~
snypox
My bad I thought they use their own CDN

~~~
yuchi
Yes they do. They have their own CDN on top of npm. Potentially they could
fork the registry if they wanted to. (AFAIK, they currently don’t)

------
ggm
Extremely concerning.

